# Driving from Los Angeles to Alabama... willing to transport or visit people



## spikethebest (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello. 

On April 1st (+/- 1 day or so) I will be making a loooong drive from Los Angeles to Dothan, Alabama. 

Anyone need anything, or anyone transported along my route? (turts, torts, mazuri, random stuff, anything really. 

Anyone want a visit from a fellow TFO member?

Anyone want to provide housing for a night for a fellow member/US Army soldier/biologist/software engineer/pilot ?

PM or Email me if you are interested. 

Thanks
Cory


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 24, 2011)

How About swinging up the east coast to Maine? its only about 2 days out of the way..... I'd like to try 1lb of Mazuri please!!! ha ha ha h a..... no seriously, that is a sweet offer for someone along that route.. i would definately put you up if I was on the route......Sometimes there are groups of herp lovers that rent a van and go from My neck of the wood to the daytona reptile shows... Id love to go......


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 25, 2011)

haha i wish i could come up to Maine. but i dont think I could. thanks for the offer though! 

but i can ship you a sample Mazuri if you want.


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 25, 2011)

Cory, if you are coming through the 
Beaumont, TX area, feel free to call, would be glad to put\
you up for the night and show you some 
Texas hospitality. PM me and let me know. Doc


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 25, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Cory, if you are coming through the
> Beaumont, TX area, feel free to call, would be glad to put\
> you up for the night and show you some
> Texas hospitality. PM me and let me know. Doc



wow that is perfect! I will be on the 10 freeway the entire time! I will PM you!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Oooooh, I am jealous Cory! I wanna come to Dr. Westin's house too!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 25, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Oooooh, I am jealous Cory! I wanna come to Dr. Westin's house too!!!!



 Me too!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh, I am jealous Cory! I wanna come to Dr. Westin's house too!!!!
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Missy (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish I were on your route I would put you up  If you ever want to come through IL. let me no.


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 25, 2011)

Cory, Just need to know whether you prefer seafood, crawfish, brisket or ribs for supper? smile


----------



## Fernando (Feb 25, 2011)

spikethebest said:


> haha i wish i could come up to Maine. but i dont think I could. thanks for the offer though!
> 
> but i can ship you a sample Mazuri if you want.



I'd love to try a sample!


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread is making me hungry. Mmmmm... brisket...


----------



## TortBrain (Feb 26, 2011)

How I wish Asians are as friendly & heartwarming ad you guys! *envy*


----------



## Kristina (Feb 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> This thread is making me hungry. Mmmmm... brisket...



If ya'll want a to die for brisket, I'm the one you should be visiting...  I make the best, juiciest, fall-right-apart corned beef and cabbage the world has ever seen


----------



## dmmj (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe we should start a foodie travels for people on TF, and visit all of the great cooks on here.


----------



## motero (Feb 27, 2011)

Curiosity has got me what is the trip for? If you need a place to crash in the Phoenix area, let me know. If you come across any sulcatas that need a home feel free to transport them to me.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 1, 2011)

motero said:


> Curiosity has got me what is the trip for? If you need a place to crash in the Phoenix area, let me know. If you come across any sulcatas that need a home feel free to transport them to me.



I am in the US Army, and I got accepted to Helicopter Flight school to fly Blackhawks. Training is for up to 2 years, so I want to have my car. So I am driving from my house, Los Angeles, to the US Army Aviation Headquarters, Fort Rucker, Alabama. 

Yes I would love to make a stop in Phoenix. I will PM you my info. Thanks so much!

And I think I might be able to get some sulcatas for you. They will probably be males, but no promises, I have to make a few calls. 

Thanks again!



exoticsdr said:


> Cory, Just need to know whether you prefer seafood, crawfish, brisket or ribs for supper? smile



oh my.... options, options.... 


I will definitely have to say brisket for sure. 

This is soooo exciting!!! Now the food has become the highlight of the trip!!

Now I am actually looking forward to driving 2200 miles...lol! 



Missy said:


> I wish I were on your route I would put you up  If you ever want to come through IL. let me no.



Well I am staying on the 10 freeway the entire way. I would perfer just to make stops around that area. It is one of the most southern freeways/highways in the country that go from one end to the other.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 1, 2011)

Corey, 
You are going to have to make a 30 mile detour north of I-10 to visit, but I promise you won't be disappointed....being a veteran myself and having many veterans in our family...my wife and I would be honored to have you here.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Corey,
> You are going to have to make a 30 mile detour north of I-10 to visit, but I promise you won't be disappointed....being a veteran myself and having many veterans in our family...my wife and I would be honored to have you here.



Thank you so much! I look forward to coming up! I also can't wait to swap some stories from all the experiences everyone has been through. 

Has anyone been through SERE school? I will be doing that this year...


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 3, 2011)

Make sure to take lots of pics to share, so we can "meet" forum members too 
I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of pictures of food if this trip is anything like your Japan trip


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 3, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Make sure to take lots of pics to share, so we can "meet" forum members too
> I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot of pictures of food if this trip is anything like your Japan trip



yup yup!!! 

I love food and meeting new people!!

and trust me, you'll get a lot of traveling, eating, and Army pics for the next 2 years... I want to document my entire experience in officer school and flight school as much as possible.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 15, 2011)

still planning on leaving April 1st for Alabama... any more people would like to offer me a place to stay along my route? Or would just like to meet up and take a pics and show me some torts ? or want anything from LA ? or need Mazuri ?

thanks!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 2, 2011)

I am on the road in the phoenix area. please reply if you still want to meet up. thanks again and have a great day


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a safe trip!! My husband says stay away from the roadside boiled peanut stands they are gross!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm still game my friend..pm'ing you my phone number.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 2, 2011)

Those boiled peanuts are in every truck stop along I-10. They stink and look like something the dog puked up...
I'd love to visit Dr Todd and see his animals. You're pretty lucky Cory...be sure to take lots of pictures


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck Cory. Let us know if you ever need a care package of goodies sent to you while in training. We'd be happy to send something down.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 3, 2011)

Cory,you are about to eat some brisket like you've never had.As I type this,I have one on the pit,cooking the same way.Yall enjoy yourselves,Cory and Todd.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Rob, awesome idea! I'm in for sending a care package! According to my kids I make really good crack! Toffee crack that is!!


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 3, 2011)

spikethebest said:


> I am on the road in the phoenix area. please reply if you still want to meet up. thanks again and have a great day



If you want to pick up my baby greek and take a detour to Wisconsin that would be GREAT... lol. 
Hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a great visit with Cory and his lovely traveling companion, Becky. Unfortunately, they arrived after dark and could only stay for a couple hours before continuing east towards Alabama. Regardless, we got them fed, played with some of the critters, showed them around as well as we could and then sent them on their way. My wife and I both wish they could have hung around for a day or so, but it wasn't in the cards this trip, but we're confident they will be back. Just talked to Cory about 30 minutes ago and they made it safely to their destination. Thanks TFO for another addition to our extended family.


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like a nice visit. Glad Cory made it safely to his destination.


----------

